# Taugen die Softshell ALDI Laufjacken was fürs Rad ?



## Deleted 39826 (18. Oktober 2005)

Am Montag gibts Softshell jacken beim Aldi. Nun, ich hab vor nem Jahrs chon mal davor gestanden und gedacht: Für den Preis, top.

Im Moment fahr ich bei der Zeit mit dem Bike zu arbeit. Hab bei morgens +3 die Kombi mit Winddichtes Unterhemd / Thermopulli / Winddichte Regenjacke.

Vorteil: Zwiebelschaleneffekt.
Nachteil: Schwitztüte.

Deswegen: Hat das jemand ?


----------



## CassandraComplx (18. Oktober 2005)

Hallo !

Jetzt mal abgesehen davon, ob das Material was taugt würde ich mich nach was anderem umschauen.
Bikejacken haben nen anderen Schnitt als Laufjacken.
I.d.R. vorne kürzer, hinten länger und vor allem längere Ärmel.
Zumindest auf den Abbildungen sehen die Jacken verdammt kurz aus...

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (18. Oktober 2005)

stimmt, das hab ich leider vergessen! und sobald ich dann aufm rad sitze, hab ich zwischen handschuh und ärmel 10 cm luftraum.


----------



## Paralandt (18. Oktober 2005)

Ich weiß nicht, ob Du in der Nähe von Aldi -Nord, oder -Süd wohnst.

Aber bei Aldi-Nord gab´s vor ca. 2 Wochen eine riesen Auswahl

an Fahrrad-Winter-Klamotten... Habe da mal zugeschlagen und muss

sagen, alle Achtung... Die könne echt mit P.I. oder Assos mithalten...  


Regards


----------



## plastikengel (20. Oktober 2005)

Paralandt schrieb:
			
		

> Habe da mal zugeschlagen und muss
> 
> sagen, alle Achtung... Die könne echt mit P.I. oder Assos mithalten...
> 
> ...



du musst ja ne komische gesäßform haben, das die sich deinen proportionen problemlos anschmiegen... 

anderer aspekt: schon mal gesehen, unter welchen menschenunwürdigen bedingungen diese klamotten in asien produziert werden, damit konzernchefs vom aldi, tchibo oder sonstwem sich die eigene tasche bereichern können und du dir fürn appel unnen ei trendy oder funktionelle sachen kaufen kannst.  mal ganz abgesehn von der qulität - da hörts dann meistens auf mitm schnäppchen.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. Oktober 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> du musst ja ne komische gesäßform haben, das die sich deinen proportionen problemlos anschmiegen...
> 
> anderer aspekt: schon mal gesehen, unter welchen menschenunwürdigen bedingungen diese klamotten in asien produziert werden, damit konzernchefs vom aldi, tchibo oder sonstwem sich die eigene tasche bereichern können und du dir fürn appel unnen ei trendy oder funktionelle sachen kaufen kannst.  mal ganz abgesehn von der qulität - da hörts dann meistens auf mitm schnäppchen.



und bei pearl izumi steht auch made in indonesia drauf. jetzt gehts dir besser? 

kaufstdu auch trigema "made in germany" unterwäsche ?


----------



## fissenid (24. Oktober 2005)

hat jemand sich die jacke gekauft???

war eben bei ALDI, aber fehlanzeige!

Keine jacken da, qualitätsprobleme oder so hieß es!


----------



## Riccardo (24. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe mir die Jacke letztes Jahr gekauft, denke aber das Sie nicht das verspricht was eine softshell Jacke letztendlich ausmacht, nämlich winddicht, wasserabweisend und atmungsaktiv!
Warm ist die Jacke, winddicht auch aber bei Temperaturen um die 12°C schwitzt man darunter, selbst wenn man nur ein T-Shirt drunter trägt.
Ich teile auch die Meinung, lieber etwas mehr bezahlen dazu aber ein Kleidungsstück das auch bei diversen Tests in den gängigen Zeitschriften gut abschneidet kaufen.
Hat sogar mein Opa mehrmals gesagt: 
Wer sparen will kauft was gutes, auch wenns teurer ist.
Gruß, Riccardo


----------



## Easy (24. Oktober 2005)

fissenid schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand sich die jacke gekauft???
> 
> war eben bei ALDI, aber fehlanzeige!
> 
> Keine jacken da, qualitätsprobleme oder so hieß es!




Echt?   Ich habe meinen Vater auf die Spur gesetzt, der soll mir eine Jacke (allerdings wirklich zum Joggen) besorgen und habe gerade den Anruf bekommen, dass er eine hat. 

Die Hosen sind auch mit einem Windstopper-Membran. Wenn man eine normale Radhose drunterzieht, so wie ich es im Winter gerne mache, sicherlich auch ein Tipp für's biken, wobei die oben aufgeführten Argumente gegen Laufklamotten zum Biken (anderer Schnitt) richtig sind. Daher Jacke lieber ne Nummer größer oder eine richtige Radjacken. Eine Kältebrücke an den Nieren oder Durchzug an den Ärmeln taugt nix. Umgekehrt kann man radjacken zum Joggen schon eher gebrauchen, wenn man sich nicht an den Entenhintern stört


----------



## Alex McCandless (24. Oktober 2005)

Es gibt winddichte Fleece-Jacken beim Aldi Süd ob sie das halt was sie versprechen, wird sich zeigen!!    

Die Softshell gab es aber tatsächlich nicht beim Aldi Süd!!!


----------



## Jeremy (24. Oktober 2005)

Hi, 

naja, die Aldi Sachen sind ganz gut, gut für den Preis.
Was kann man schon für +/- 10 EUR von einer Jacke erwarten?
Wirklich nicht mehr und nicht weniger als das was man effektiv bekommt.
Die Laufkleidung ist zum laufen aber ganz brauchbar... wenn man von der Hose, der Jacke und den Shirts absieht   

Leute, es gibt nichts geschenkt oder umsonst! und wer behauptet, die Aldi Sachen könnten mithalten oder wären gar besser, hat noch keine ordentliche Bekleidung angehabt. Die Aldi Coolmax Socken fand ich aber Klasse  

@Alpha, was hast Du gegen Trigema?



J.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoshSt (24. Oktober 2005)

Die alte Aldi- Microfleece Jacke ist ein ständiger Begleiter an Kletterwänden und bei anderem Sport, wo ich Pausen mache und mir kalt werden könnte. Sie hält auch bei unter 10 ° noch richtig schön warm, ist winddicht (echt!), sehr robust und günstig. Wenn ich sie in die Ecke schmeisse oder mit ihr über Felsen schrubber, muss ich keine Angst haben soeben 200 Euro von North Face, Mammut, oder Gore zerstört zu haben. Und ihre Funktion (warmhalten) erfüllt sie hervorragend.  Da können manche hier ihren Markenwahn noch so sehr raushängen lassen, nicht zwangsweise ist alles schlecht, wo Aldi draufsteht.
Die Softshell gabs hier leider auch nicht.

P.s.: Der Jung da oben, der sich über die schlimmen Aldi-Bedingungen aufgeregt hat: Wusstest du, das die meisten Verkäufer(Innen) in unserem Dorf froh über eine Aldi-Einstellung wären? Aldi Süd scheint deutlich mehr zu bezahlen als REWE und EDEKA, und humanere Arbeitszeiten hätten sie auch (Samstag bis 20.00 im Rewe ist aber auch heftig).


----------



## Paralandt (24. Oktober 2005)

@Jeremy


			
				Jeremy schrieb:
			
		

> und wer behauptet, die Aldi Sachen könnten mithalten oder wären gar besser, hat noch keine ordentliche Bekleidung angehabt.



Na wenn Du das meinst...  

                                             .....dann wird das wohl stimmen.....   

(Ist halt so wie bei allen anderen Sachen......
                                                       ......nicht immer ist das Teuerste auch das Beste!!!)


----------



## Easy (25. Oktober 2005)

Jeremy schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, es gibt nichts geschenkt oder umsonst!




Ich habe mal gehört, dass bei diesen Sonderangeboten Aldi mit "nur" einer Gewinnspanne von 3% bis 5% kalkuliert (im Gegensatz zu den sonst üblichen Gewinnspannen von z.B. 50% in der Kleiderbranche). Aldi will damit die Kunden in den Laden locken, die dann noch mal schnell 'ne Tüte Milch, nen Schokoriegel, ach ja und Kaffesahne ist auch all ...und und und .... mitnehmen. 

Also die Jacke entpuppte sich beim näheren betrachten als Damenlaufshirt, was ich aber auch behalten habe, weil es echt ganz schick ist. Erstmals, dass die Klamotten vom Aldi auch noch ganz gut aussehen, sonst sind das i.d.R. formlose Tüten.

Weiß jemand, ob die Jacken zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch kommen? 

easy


----------



## JoshSt (25. Oktober 2005)

Nachdem ich in 2 Läden gefragt habe - Nein, sie wirds nicht geben. Qualität war bei beiden das Argument, die Nähte wären sehr schlecht verarbeitet gewesen.


Das mit dem Design und Schnitt hört man immer wieder. Geschmack hat jeder einen anderen, deshalb sollte man so allgemeine Kommentare wie "bisher wars immer ********" vorsichtig sein. Für mich ist das immer lustig, wenn einer so nen Kommentar lässt, aber diese komischen Baggy-pants anhat aus dieser "sprachgestörten Hüft-Hüpfer-Randgruppe". Ich denk mir dann vielleicht " komischer Geschmack-derbe Sprüche" , aber es ist halt sein Geschmack, also sach ich dazu dann lieber nix...


----------



## lelebebbel (25. Oktober 2005)

Paralandt schrieb:
			
		

> @Jeremy
> 
> 
> Na wenn Du das meinst...
> ...




Vergleich mal die "softshell" Aldijacke mit einer "softshell" Gorejacke.

Wenn du DEN Unterschied dann nicht bemerkst, kannst du dich sehr glücklich schätzen weil du viel Geld sparst. Allerdings musst du dann auch unter ziemlich schlechter Sinneswarnehmung leiden - man kann nicht alles haben 

Die Tchibo Funktionsunterhemden mit Windschutz dagegen finde ich z.b. gut und diverse andere Klamotten auch. Aber alles vom Aldi etc. was ernsthaft vor Wetter schützen und gleichzeitig angenehm zu tragen sein soll, taugt definitiv nichts.


----------



## Paralandt (25. Oktober 2005)

OK, zur Qualität der Laufjacke kann ich nichts sagen....

Habe vielleicht auch ein wenig zu vorschnell von der guten Qualität
der "Rad-Sachen" auf die der Laufjacke geschlossen....


@lelebebbel
Glaubst Du wirklich, dass ich seit einigen Jahren "bike" und
noch keine andere Kleidung anhatte?!!?  

Natürlich habe ich für Touren mit solchen Snobs wie Dir auch
Assos-Kleidung, aber für die Tour nach der Arbeit oder am
Wochenende ist die Aldi-Kollektion nicht schlecht....
(Ist aber (bitte wie immer) nur eine subjektive Meinung)
Ansonsten ist nicht wirkliuch viel Unterschied festzustellen
(außer dem Preis)  

Luke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Easy (26. Oktober 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Aber alles vom Aldi etc. was ernsthaft vor Wetter schützen und gleichzeitig angenehm zu tragen sein soll, taugt definitiv nichts.




Wenn wirklich so wäre. Im letzten Jahr haben wir einen Mitfahrer in den Alpen wegen seiner Aldi-Regenjacke gehänselt und waren stolz auf unsere Gores und Gonsos und Kolobries. Als es auf einmal einen Wolkenbruch gab, war unser Aldifahrer der einzige, der trocken heimkam. Bei unseren Kolibries sind schon vorher alle Dämme gebrochen.    Da lachte nur einer - der mit der schweren Aldiplastiktüte


----------



## lelebebbel (26. Oktober 2005)

Paralandt schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich habe ich für Touren mit solchen Snobs wie Dir auch
> Assos-Kleidung, aber für die Tour nach der Arbeit oder am
> Wochenende ist die Aldi-Kollektion nicht schlecht....
> (Ist aber (bitte wie immer) nur eine subjektive Meinung)
> ...




 noch falscher hättest du garnicht raten können

1. ich bin Student und Radkurier, ich hab pauschal _*kein*_ Geld

2. ich muss bei jedem Wetter fahren, folglich bin ich trotzdem auf Kleidung angewiesen die 6h lang funktioniert

glaub mir ich überlege mir verdammt gut für welche Klamotten ich mein Geld ausgebe, und ich hab die Aldiklamotten auch schon durch.

lies meinen Beitrag nochmal: 





> alles vom Aldi etc. was ernsthaft vor Wetter schützen und gleichzeitig angenehm zu tragen sein soll, taugt definitiv nichts.


und damit meine ich auch die "Softshell" Jacken um die es hier ging. Da wird mit dem Namen suggestiert, die Klamotten hätten die gleiche Funktionalität wie die Goreteile, das ist aber nicht mal ansatzweise der Fall.

Eine schlechte Radhose anzuhaben kann man verkraften, schlimmstenfalls tut das nach ein paar Stunden weh. Ein Alditrikot geht auch, vielleicht zwicken die Nähte unter dem Rucksack aber das ist zu verkraften
Aber eine Jacke die nach 1h durchnässt ist - von innen oder aussen - und bei der man den Rest des Tages friert und danach ne Woche flachliegt, kann ich mir nicht leisten.

Assoskleidung würde ich mir nichtmal kaufen wenn ich im Lotto gewinnen würde. Anständige Klamotten gibts auch billiger.


----------



## JoshSt (26. Oktober 2005)

Also,
1. Die Softshell Jacke, von der man hier redet gibt es gar nicht.

deshalb kann

2. Niemand deren Qualität beurteilen.

und 3. Kann man beobachten dass die Aldi Sachen zumindest eine Eigenschaft immer ganz gut erfüllen- Wasserdichtheit. Leider meist/oft von innen und aussen. Sie sind dann halt Schwitzdicht- aber zumindest kommt kein kalter Regen von drausen rein. Aufgrund der für mein Schwitzaufkommen auch ungeeigneten Gore-Jacken ist das aber trotzdem keine schlechte alternative. Redet die Sachen nicht noch schlechter als sie wirklich sind. Für mal eben abends 2 Stunden fahren sind sie immer ausreichend.


----------



## lelebebbel (26. Oktober 2005)

Gut ob die Teile _dieses_ Jahr was getaugt hätten weiss ich natürlich auch nicht...


Was die wasserdichtigkeit angeht: stimmt, wobei das nicht ewig hält.
Ich hatte letzten Winter u.a. Versuchsweise die Handschuhe gekauft, als Ersatz für meine Roeckl wenn es mal wirklich nass wäre. Der Plastiktüteneffekt ist (war) enorm, nach einer Weile fühlt man sich als ob man dünn gefütterte Latexhandschuhe trägt. Aber ok... allerdings waren die nach knapp 14 Tagen erst ein- dann beidseitig nicht mehr wasserdicht, die Membran oder was auch immer ist wohl gerissen oder sonstwie kaputtgegangen.

Was die undichten Kolibri angeht... mit diesem Paclite und sonstigem Leichtbauzeug habe ich keine Erfahrung, hatte nie den Bedarf. Meine Vaude Pereaval ist allerdings seit 1,5 Jahren 100% dicht egal wie stark und wie lang es regnet. Die Atmungsaktivität ist begrenzt aber spürbar, dafür hat sie ausserdem noch verstellbare Lüftungsschlitze unter den Armen.


Im Prinzip ist es egal, vermutlich wird sich hier ja niemand ernsthaft beschweren wenn die 20 Jacke nicht das erfüllt was die Aldiwerbung gesagt hat. Und die meisten werden auf ihrer Feierabendtour auch einfach umdrehen und nach Hause fahren können, wenn die Klamotten kalt und nass sind.

Es sollte nur nicht der Eindruck entstehen der Kram sei gleichwertig zu den Originalen, das wäre dann falsche Kaufberatung.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. Oktober 2005)

JoshSt schrieb:
			
		

> und 3. Kann man beobachten dass die Aldi Sachen zumindest eine Eigenschaft immer ganz gut erfüllen- Wasserdichtheit. Leider meist/oft von innen und aussen. Sie sind dann halt Schwitzdicht- aber zumindest kommt kein kalter Regen von drausen rein. Aufgrund der für mein Schwitzaufkommen auch ungeeigneten Gore-Jacken ist das aber trotzdem keine schlechte alternative. Redet die Sachen nicht noch schlechter als sie wirklich sind. Für mal eben abends 2 Stunden fahren sind sie immer ausreichend.



Nen Profisportler hat mal gesagt: Egal, wie gut das Zeug ist, man wird von aussen wie innen nass, frueher oder spaeter. 
Wichtig ist nur, dass man nicht noch vom Fahrtwind und Regen auskuehlt. 

Und so sehe ich das auch.


----------



## McBike (26. Oktober 2005)

interessante disskussion obwohl es ja die softshelljacke gar nicht gibt.

@?? wg. den Arbeitsbedingungen - du glaubst ja wohl selbst nicht, daß ein "Adidas", "Asics", ... Markenlaufshirt "Made in Germany" ist ? 
Das kommt genau daher wo auch die meisten Aldi Dinge herkommen.

Warum soll so ein ärmelloses Laufshirt von ner Marke > 40 EUR kosten ???
Weder Material noch Arbeitszeit, lassen solch einen Preis zu !

Ich habe meine Klamotten entweder von ebay oder Aldi. Von den Markenklamotten bin ich abgekommen, seit manche Sportarten (Laufen, MTB, ..) gehören jetzt leider dazu - HIPP geworden sind.

Da glauben doch manche Hersteller der Kunde (ich) bin doof ?

Ich habe vor mehr als 4 Jahren bei Aldi 2 der ersten langen Laufhosen gekauft. Bisher konnte ich weder einen Unterschied zu meinen langen Odlo feststellen, noch sind die Dinger bisher kaputt gegangen ?
Sie erfüllen einfach ihren Zweck - über das Design brauchen wir an der Stelle bestimmt nicht disskutieren, dafür gibt es ja die Marken und zusätzlich noch die IN-Marken.

Ich habe auch vor nem Jahr oder zwei meine zweite Windweste von Aldi geholt (die erste hab ich immer noch - Gore) und hatte vorher lange überlegt mir noch ne Gore zuzulegen. Ich würde aber immer noch schwören, daß die damalige Aldi Windweste (Rad) baugleich/von Gore ist. Da ist alles gleich vom Design bis zu den Reißverschlußbendeln.

Obs was taugt kann ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ich behaupte die sind nicht schlechter wie die meisten Markenklamotten auch.
Das Laufshirt (lang) für 8,99 EUR hab ich mir auch gerade zugelegt. Wo gibts das schon mit dieser Funktion und den Preis ? Alle anderen kosten ab 40 EUR aufwärts und können auch nicht mehr ?

Wenn die Dinger nix taugen oder kaputt gehen bringe ich Sie wieder hin (aber bisher ganz selten der Fall gewesen).

Aldi und Tchibo Klamotten kann ich bisher nur empfehlen.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. Oktober 2005)

> Ich habe auch vor nem Jahr oder zwei meine zweite Windweste von Aldi geholt (die erste hab ich immer noch - Gore) und hatte vorher lange überlegt mir noch ne Gore zuzulegen. Ich würde aber immer noch schwören, daß die damalige Aldi Windweste (Rad) baugleich/von Gore ist. Da ist alles gleich vom Design bis zu den Reißverschlußbendeln.



das ist sie auch. will nur keiner zugeben. ich hab aldi und hatte das gore pendant in den haenden. 




> Wenn die Dinger nix taugen oder kaputt gehen bringe ich Sie wieder hin (aber bisher ganz selten der Fall gewesen).



ich musste z.B. die radhosen nach 3 monaten reklamieren. die haben dir die sitzknochen wundgerieben, weil sich das polster verhaertete und scheuerte.


----------



## JoshSt (27. Oktober 2005)

> Gut ob die Teile dieses Jahr was getaugt hätten weiss ich natürlich auch nicht.....



Die Softshell Jacke gabs in der Form letztes Jahr bei Aldi Süd noch nicht, die ist meines Wissens neu im Programm. Deshalb bleib ich dabei - Beurteilt nicht ne Qualität von etwas, das ihr nicht kennnen könnt!

Bzgl. der Langzeittauglichkeit- Ich hab jetzt seit 2 Jahren ne Regenjacke/ die Handschuhe von Aldi. Es ist immer noch alles genauso schwitzdicht wie vorher. Von aussen kommt nix rein, von innen so gut wie nix raus. Funktion ist in der Form erfüllt. 

Meine Firma stattet mich übrigens für unsere Wintertest-Aufenthalte in Nordschweden mit VAUDE Funktions-Jacken aus. Die sollen angeblich alles erfüllen, sie hat vor 4 Jahren irgendwas um die 600 D-Mark gekostet, hat lle erdenklichen Membranen und Spielzeugs was Vaude damals hatte. Sie ist aber einfach nur schlecht. Wasserdicht? Von Anfang an nie gewesen. Winddicht? Es zieht durch wie Hechtsuppe. Die Jacken sind unbraubar. Jede Aldi 30 Euro Jacke ist besser. Das nur so am Rande.


----------



## the.brain (27. Oktober 2005)

Ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen ein langes Radtrikot gekauft. "Für 10 EURONEN kann ich nix falsch machen."

Konnte ich doch, denn egal wie die Verarbeitung/Material ist, die Passform ist sowas von Sch??ße...

Das kann ich höchstens im tiefen Winter mal unter einer Jacke tragen.


----------



## Paralandt (27. Oktober 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> noch falscher hättest du garnicht raten können
> 
> 1. ich bin Student und Radkurier, ich hab pauschal _*kein*_ Geld



Na, das ist ja mal ein Zufall.... Ich bin auch Student und leide wie Du
unter akuter Geldnot   leider bin ich kein Radkurier, in diesem Fall,
(Du bist dann wohl schon so was wie ein profesioneller Radfahrer) mag
ich gerne zugeben, dass Markenbekleidung etwas besser ist, als die Aldi-
Ware..... (Sie auch meinen Beitrag "für die Feierabendrunde gut")
Ansonsten wollte ich nicht, dass mein Beitrag "böse" "klingt"...

Solltest ich diesen Eindruck bei Dir erweckt haben, S O R R Y !!!!!!!!!!

Luke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex McCandless (31. Oktober 2005)

Ich breche mal für Aldi eine Lanze!!! 
Die Microflecce Winddichte Jacke ist für den Preis 12,99 Euro sehr sehr gut und kann man nur weiter empfehlen. 
meine Bewertung!!! 
- Winddicht 1+    
- Atmungsaktivität 2-  
- Passform 1-   
- Trockungzeit 1    
- Funktion 1-


----------



## Deleted 39826 (31. Oktober 2005)

Alex McCandless schrieb:
			
		

> Ich breche mal für Aldi eine Lanze!!!
> Die Microflecce Winddichte Jacke ist für den Preis 12,99 Euro sehr sehr gut und kann man nur weiter empfehlen.
> meine Bewertung!!!
> - Winddicht 1+
> ...



sah auch gut aus.
nur: taugt für MICH (egal, wie du es machst) leider nicht für das rad.
und taugt für MICH auch daheim nichts, da schon wieder zu dick und unflexibel.


----------



## teleho (31. Oktober 2005)

Ich find die Laufsachen auch gut. Endlich gabs die auch mal in kleinen Frauengrößen und passen mal so einigermaßen. Für das Geld kann man doch echt nix falsch machen. Und wegen der Qualität: Die Gebrüder Albrecht, oder wie die heißen, stricken die Sachen doch nicht bei sich daheim im Keller. Ist doch wie bei den Lebensmitteln auch (Mövenpick Eis   ). Die Laufschuhe sahen jedenfalls sehr verdächtig nach Adidas aus (auch wenn ich mir die nicht beim Aldi kaufen würde, aber Klamotten find ich ok). Und wems nicht taugt, der brauchts auch nicht kaufen. Fertig.


----------



## Hugo (31. Oktober 2005)

teleho schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find die Laufsachen auch gut. Endlich gabs die auch mal in kleinen Frauengrößen und passen mal so einigermaßen. Für das Geld kann man doch echt nix falsch machen. Und wegen der Qualität: Die Gebrüder Albrecht, oder wie die heißen, stricken die Sachen doch nicht bei sich daheim im Keller. Ist doch wie bei den Lebensmitteln auch (Mövenpick Eis   ). Die Laufschuhe sahen jedenfalls sehr verdächtig nach Adidas aus (auch wenn ich mir die nicht beim Aldi kaufen würde, aber Klamotten find ich ok). Und wems nicht taugt, der brauchts auch nicht kaufen. Fertig.



stellst sehr gewagte thesen in den Raum


----------



## Alex McCandless (2. November 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> stellst sehr gewagte thesen in den Raum



Es ist tatsächlich so das Aldi bei namhaften Markenherstellern ihre Aktionswaren herstellen läßt .   
Eine Untersuchung hat ergeben das 5 von 10 Artikeln die Aldi in seinem Aktionsprogramm hat, kein Ramsch sind.  
Was soll Aldiprodukten, "so schlecht sein", wenn sie zuverlässig ihre Grundfunktionen erfüllen.


----------



## oldrizzo (2. November 2005)

auch noch ein kleiner beitrag von mir: ich trage neben fox, odlo, gore, asics und nike auch teile von aldi und tchibo... dazu gehören die laufjacke von aldi aus dem letzten jahr, einige oberteile / trikots, die winterbikejacke aus diesem jahr sowie zwei lange hosen... eine zum laufen, eine zum biken... die aldi- und tchiboteile kommen meist bei schlechter witterung zum einsatz und bis jetzt kann ich nichts schlechtes darüber sagen. tchibo hatte mal einen satz sportunterwäsche, die total mies war, aber die habe ich zurückgegeben (nachdem ich sie einmal kplt. durchgeschwitzt hatte) und habe dafür was anderes bekommen. auch alpine wanderungen mit klettereeinlagen in der schweiz haben die teile überlebt..... die laufjacke aus dem letzten jahr ist wirklich sehr gut!


----------



## pointpate (4. November 2005)

Paralandt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht, ob Du in der Nähe von Aldi -Nord, oder -Süd wohnst.
> 
> Aber bei Aldi-Nord gab´s vor ca. 2 Wochen eine riesen Auswahl
> 
> ...


Habe auch zugeschlagen hatte sie aber noch nicht an.
Aber gut zu hören das sie was taugen und mit Assos mithalten können


----------



## Hugo (4. November 2005)

Alex McCandless schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist tatsächlich so das Aldi bei namhaften Markenherstellern ihre Aktionswaren herstellen läßt .
> Eine Untersuchung hat ergeben das 5 von 10 Artikeln die Aldi in seinem Aktionsprogramm hat, kein Ramsch sind.
> Was soll Aldiprodukten, "so schlecht sein", wenn sie zuverlässig ihre Grundfunktionen erfüllen.



hab nie behauptet dass die waren prinzipiell schlecht sind, aber nur weil ein paar schuhe einem andern ähnl. sieht heisst das noch lange nicht dass sie aus dem gleichen werk kommen.
Ganz im Gegenteil, vor kurzem gabs laufschuhe bei Lidl und n großes raunen ist durch die deutsche läufer und triathleten-gemeintschaft gegangen, was dazu führte dass Asics, welche man verdächtigte den Schuh für lidl zu fertigen ein paar der schuhe gekauft hat und untersucht hat...raus kam dabei, dass bis auf die farbe nichts mit dem schuh(asics runner, wettkampschuh, listenpreis um 130) für den man den lidl-schuh hielt, gemeinsam war.
Deswegen wär ich sehr vorsichtig mir äusserungen wie:"die schuhe könnten von adidas sein, weil sie so aussehen" auch bei den laufklamotten halt ich das für sehr unwahrscheinl. dass ein wirklich "großer" hersteller die für aldi gefertigt hat, weil es einfach keine notwenigkeit dafür gibt, für einen drittanbieter waren zu fertigen wenn die kapazitäten kaum ausreichend sind um die nachfrage nach den Produkten unter eigenem Label zu decken


----------

